# auditing



## LDH CPC CPMA (Jan 29, 2010)

Is there another auditing forum? this one isnt working too well


----------



## LLovett (Jan 29, 2010)

Not working as in you have difficulty accessing or not working in that you aren't getting the answers you want/need?

I don't know of any other auditing forums out there personally.

If you have a specialty specific question I would suggest trying that forum first. Also it helps to give as much info as possible and be clear in what you are asking for. 

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

